# Looking for input on Labs and how to proceed - feeling scared



## Cofree (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi

I'm hypothyroid and I recently (in the last two months) made a big reduction in my thyroid meds to get out of my hyperthyroid state. I got my most recent lab results back and would like some I put on what to start increasing / adding back to now get out of the hypothyroid state again

Labs:
TSH - 4.8 Range - 0.27 - 4.2
Free T3 - 2.2 Range - 2.0 - 4.4
Free T4 1.12 Range - 0.93 - 1.70

No reverse T3 on this lab but I will do another thyroid lab draw tomorrow (three times through out the day to see how the thyroid med effects my levels during the day) and it will be included on that one

I take compounded T3 and T4 (separately) so I can dial them in. I'm VERY sensitive to meds so a little goes a long way. Im wondering if Armour might be better (maybe not if T4 range is ok)? I'm so confused. After being hyperthyroid from over medicating I swung back into hypothyroid with basically removing most of my thyroid meds for two months and I'm having so many symptoms - emotionally unstable/looping thoughts, OCD, upset stomach - these are all new symptoms for me and I'm feeling scared. Is there such a things as thyroid med withdrawal - (I'm sure I decreased the meds too quickly and throw bring sensitive on top of that)?

I'm really desperate for some input. What should I consider increasing - just the T3 first? I should mention that I'm currently taking 7.5 mcg of T3 only (I know this sounds like a small dose but I don't need a lot of meds to see movement - I became hyperthyroid on 30 mcg of T3 and 15 mcg of T4). No antibodies and ultrasound shows no change in small nodule on left side

Thanks for any help


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What was your dose before you cut back? And how hyper were you?


----------



## Cofree (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi

Thanks for the reply. I was taking 30 mcg of T3 and 15 mcg T4 when I became hyper

Results from when I was hyper 2 months ago - 
TSH was .07
Ft3 was 4.3
Ft4 was 1.16

Lab range was:
Free T4 is 0.93 - 1.70
Free T3 is 2.0 - 4.4


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Did you take your thyroid meds before you did your labs or after?


----------



## Cofree (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Jenny

I took them after I had the blood draw

Thanks


----------

